# The Best Handheld emulator (nes, snes, gba, gen)



## Deferet (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm looking for a standalone emulator that plays nes, snes, gen, and gba games.  I've found a couple myself, but I want some opinions on what is the best options for this.  I would rather have one that plays roms and not cartridges.  Any opinion on this?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

Best is IMO an android as they can emulate any thing up to Dreamcast and have original games. 

After that I may would say PSP as its relatively good up to PSX and is a used PSP is relatively cheap


----------



## TecXero (Dec 8, 2014)

What device are you using? Can't really give you an recommendation for an emulator unless we know what device you want to use it on. Also, it's rare to find a decent all in one emulator, it's normally preferable to just have multiple emulators on your device.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

TecXero said:


> What device are you using? Can't really give you an recommendation for an emulator unless we know what device you want to use it on. Also, it's rare to find a decent all in one emulator, it's normally preferable to just have multiple emulators on your device.


Yeah but unless he states he owns one I'm assuming he has none.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2014)

You might want to consider a GCW Zero. I don't own one of them, but for a handheld emulator it looks pretty good.

http://gbatemp.net/review/gcw-zero.122/


----------



## TecXero (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah but unless he states he owns one I'm assuming he has none.


Oh, he/she/it means he/she/it's looking for a device to run emulators on.

Personally, I recommend a PSP. They're cheap, have a decent screen, and they have decent feeling controls. Not to mention all the emulators and other homebrew that was developed for it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

Personally the PSP is probably the best sub 100 dollar portable emulator you can get but can get an LG Gpad 7.0 for about 120 which with a quad processor and android os that is better for emulation (you can go up to Dreamcast) and general use apps


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Personally the PSP is probably the best sub 100 dollar portable emulator you can get but can get an LG Gpad 7.0 for about 120 which with a quad processor and android os that is better for emulation (you can go up to Dreamcast) and general use apps


 

Never heard of that LG device, but it looks pretty cool and relative cheap. Methinks you would get much better emulation than you would on the PSP by a long shot   Would that run RetroArch relative well (including the Snes9x Next core)?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Never heard of that LG device, but it looks pretty cool and relative cheap. Methinks you would get much better emulation than you would on the PSP by a long shot   Would that run RetroArch relative well (including the Snes9x Next core)?


It is android can handle gaming emulation much better than consoles at this point at has different levels depending on your budget.


----------



## TecXero (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Personally the PSP is probably the best sub 100 dollar portable emulator you can get but can get an LG Gpad 7.0 for about 120 which with a quad processor and android os that is better for emulation (you can go up to Dreamcast) and general use apps


The PSP can run emulators, but it itself isn't an emulator. Emulators are software (and sometimes hardware) designed to mimic another system to put it simply.

Android is fine and dandy, but they tend to be lacking in the controls department. Yeah, you can carry around a Bluetooth controller or an attachment, but it just makes it far too bulky for my taste. PSP is great for someone just wanting to run emulators up to the GBA and PS1. In my area, you can find an old Phat for $30 to $40. Of course, if the OP wants to emulate anything more powerful, he's better off with any newer smartphone or tablet, it's just they'll be far more expensive. Heck, even the Pandora emulates the N64 decently, with enough tweaking.


----------



## purupuru (Dec 8, 2014)

Get the Nvidia Shield. It's by far the best. The GCW leaves a lot to be desired. Basically it's a hopped up Gemei a330. The PSP is okay. It's a solid choice but it doesn't have a good MAME emulator but hey you get to play all those PSP games. Then there's the GPD handhelds. Skelton helped out with the development of that and it's the best of the inexpensive Chinese Android lot. The Shield would be my top choice here.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

TecXero said:


> The PSP can run emulators, but it itself isn't an emulator. Emulators are software (and sometimes hardware) designed to mimic another system to put it simply.
> 
> Android is fine and dandy, but they tend to be lacking in the controls department. Yeah, you can carry around a Bluetooth controller or an attachment, but it just makes it far too bulky for my taste. PSP is great for someone just wanting to run emulators up to the GBA and PS1. In my area, you can find an old Phat for $30 to $40. Of course, if the OP wants to emulate anything more powerful, he's better off with any newer smartphone or tablet, it's just they'll be far more expensive. Heck, even the Pandora emulates the N64 decently, with enough tweaking.


I guess it a concept of lower price and portability vs power and better general use. Also many of the bt controllers aren't that bad in size


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

http://www.jxdofficial.com/jxd-s7800b-7-inch-quad-core-game-console.html

Seems nice with quad and 2 GB ram and would probably be a beast at most stuff


----------



## TecXero (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> http://www.jxdofficial.com/jxd-s7800b-7-inch-quad-core-game-console.html
> 
> Seems nice with quad and 2 GB ram and would probably be a beast at most stuff


At that point, might as well slap down another $50 and just get a Nvidia Shield. Those things are what the Pandora should have been from the start.


----------



## purupuru (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> http://www.jxdofficial.com/jxd-s7800b-7-inch-quad-core-game-console.html
> 
> Seems nice with quad and 2 GB ram and would probably be a beast at most stuff


The JXD is nice if there's a custom rom available which is probably the case. The stock UI is horrible on the JXD but that can be fixed. The GPD has better quality analog sticks. On the JXD they're soldered directly to the board. Is it really worth saving $50 with JXD or getting the Shield portable? I guess that depends if you want something that can slide in a pocket because you're not doing that with the Shield. I have a few Android handhelds and I can say from experience when I want emulation I reach for the Shield


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

purupuru said:


> The JXD is nice if there's a custom rom available which is probably the case. The stock UI is horrible on the JXD but that can be fixed. The GPD has better quality analog sticks. On the JXD they're soldered directly to the board. Is it really worth saving $50 with JXD or getting the Shield portable? I guess that depends if you want something that can slide in a pocket because you're not doing that with the Shield. I have a few Android handhelds and I can say from experience when I want emulation I reach for the Shield


Yeah the shield is the best handheld for emu(not including tablets) but I'm not sure how much he wants to spend.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2014)

TecXero said:


> The PSP can run emulators, but it itself isn't an emulator. Emulators are software (and sometimes hardware) designed to mimic another system to put it simply.
> 
> Android is fine and dandy, but they tend to be lacking in the controls department. Yeah, you can carry around a Bluetooth controller or an attachment, but it just makes it far too bulky for my taste. PSP is great for someone just wanting to run emulators up to the GBA and PS1. In my area, you can find an old Phat for $30 to $40. Of course, if the OP wants to emulate anything more powerful, he's better off with any newer smartphone or tablet, it's just they'll be far more expensive. Heck, even the Pandora emulates the N64 decently, with enough tweaking.


 

Too bad Snes on PSP sucks ass, the sound quality is absolute garbage (and I can provide evidence), if they ported Snes9x 1.52, then my opinion would differ, that version has cycle-accurate audio emulation. The one used now, based off of 1.43, sounds like Zsnes, i.e. bad. Genesis, meh, GBA might be fine, but for better emulation quality, the Shield portable takes the cake.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

Only reason I see to get a PSP over shield is price but even still I think the extra money is worth it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Only reason I see to get a PSP over shield is price but even still I think the extra money is worth it.


 

And it has a built in controller, a rarity in Android devices. I've occasionally seen new Shield portables for $150 on eBay.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> And it has a built in controller, a rarity in Android devices. I've occasionally seen new Shield portables for $150 on eBay.


Also plug in any which I hear works pretty great


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Also plug in any which I hear works pretty great


 

Yeah, you can plug it into a TV and supports up to 4K resolution.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, you can plug it into a TV and supports up to 4K resolution.


Only issue with shield is it has less general use than a tablet like the HP slate 7 extreme or tegra note 7 with nearly the same specs, plug in play and better ge real use for less


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Only issue with shield is it has less general use than a tablet like the HP slate 7 extreme or tegra note 7 with nearly the same specs, plug in play and better ge real use for less


 

Hmm, only problem with those is no built-in controls, so you have to use a Bluetooth controller and that can create lag. I absolutely detest touch controls for emulators.

Edit: BTW, the HP Slate Extreme is the same price as a Shield portable on Amazon, the Tegra Note 7 is only 30 dollars cheaper, but no SD slot.


----------



## TecXero (Dec 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Too bad Snes on PSP sucks ass, the sound quality is absolute garbage (and I can provide evidence), if they ported Snes9x 1.52, then my opinion would differ, that version has cycle-accurate audio emulation. The one used now, based off of 1.43, sounds like Zsnes, i.e. bad. Genesis, meh, GBA might be fine, but for better emulation quality, the Shield portable takes the cake.


The latest builds of Snes9x for PSP over on Wololo aren't too bad. Overall, I was just recommending it based on the emulators he listed. Yeah, they're better on newer handhelds, but they're also a lot more expensive, possibly not as portable, and possibly doesn't have as nice a controls. If price and pocket space isn't a concern, then yeah, there's far better handhelds for emulation.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2014)

TecXero said:


> The latest builds of Snes9x for PSP over on Wololo aren't too bad. Overall, I was just recommending it based on the emulators he listed. Yeah, they're better on newer handhelds, but they're also a lot more expensive, possibly not as portable, and possibly doesn't have as nice a controls. If price and pocket space isn't a concern, then yeah, there's far better handhelds for emulation.


 

Are they based off of Snes9x 1.52 though? That's the version to contain cycle-accurate audio emulation, an Achilles heel many handhelds do with Snes emulation as a whole. There are a myriad of cheap-ish devices that can hand emulators perfectly fine, the problem are touch controls. For the devices that have built in controls, makes it a lot easier for Android IMHO. PSP can't handle N64 or DS very well, whereas the Shield can, just saying is all.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Dec 8, 2014)

I purchased a GameKlip to go along with my Samsung Galaxy S4, and that is pretty much the best set-up I can think of for someone who already owns a decent Android and a PS3. 

The Six-Axis controller is one of the best ever invented, and since it has dual-analog, it can do a much better job of emulating most consoles than any standalone device with only a single analog, or worse, an analog nub. 

The S4 can play damned near everything I've thrown at it with accurate speed and sound, so even after I upgrade to a new device, I will probably keep this just to play games on.


----------



## TecXero (Dec 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Are they based off of Snes9x 1.52 though? That's the version to contain cycle-accurate audio emulation, an Achilles heel many handhelds do with Snes emulation as a whole. There are a myriad of cheap-ish devices that can hand emulators perfectly fine, the problem are touch controls. For the devices that have built in controls, makes it a lot easier for Android IMHO. PSP can't handle N64 or DS very well, whereas the Shield can, just saying is all.


Doesn't look like it, though my guess is the ME couldn't handle it that well if it did have cycle-accurate emulation for the audio. If the OP is looking for more accurate emulation, then chances are the OP will go with a more expensive solution. I was just recommending the PSP based on what he listed as wanting to be able to run. At $30, dealing with the small audio issues Snes9xTYLmecm has and switching between different forks of gpSP seems acceptable to me. Then again, I don't use a PSP anymore, so those issues might be bigger than what I remember.


----------



## rdurbin (Dec 8, 2014)

if we are talking about what device to get,  in my opinion the nvidia shield portable is the best by far (if you need it portable).  If you just gonna play at home use your computer unless you want it for a tv that your computer is not hooked up to than get something like ouya

shield portable can be connected to tv but this will require additional controllers and a mini hdmi cable


----------



## HtheB (Dec 8, 2014)

Open Pandora

'nuff said.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, only problem with those is no built-in controls, so you have to use a Bluetooth controller and that can create lag. I absolutely detest touch controls for emulators.
> 
> Edit: BTW, the HP Slate Extreme is the same price as a Shield portable.


Depends on the site and time I found a HP slate extreme for 180 on new egg and a tn7 for 150 on ebay compared to 199 for a shield portable


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Open Pandora
> 
> 'nuff said.



Problem is they are pricey from what ive seen they cost like 350


----------



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Open Pandora
> 
> 'nuff said.


I wouldn't have recommended the Open Pandora three years ago and I see even less reason to do so now that it's horribly outdated.

I'd say either an NVIDIA Shield or a cheapo chinese Gaming tablet. Even if some actually suck in terms of software pretty much every single one of them should run up to GBA with no problems.

I've tried using a Nexus 5 + Moga as my emulation platform (for the few things I like I don't have original hardware for - otherwise original HW 4 lief) and I can't stand how I can't put the Moga straight in vertical with my phone. The maximum angle it can go up to is horrible and it makes my wrists suffer.


----------



## HtheB (Dec 8, 2014)

raulpica said:


> I wouldn't have recommended the Open Pandora three years ago and I see even less reason to do so now that it's horribly outdated.
> 
> I'd say either an NVIDIA Shield or a cheapo chinese Gaming tablet. Even if some actually suck in terms of software pretty much every single one of them should run up to GBA with no problems.
> 
> I've tried using a Nexus 5 + Moga as my emulation platform (for the few things I like I don't have original hardware for - otherwise original HW 4 lief) and I can't stand how I can't put the Moga straight in vertical with my phone. The maximum angle it can go up to is horrible and it makes my wrists suffer.


Dragonbox Pyra
'nuff said.

(soon™)


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

raulpica said:


> I wouldn't have recommended the Open Pandora three years ago and I see even less reason to do so now that it's horribly outdated.
> 
> I'd said either an NVIDIA Shield or a cheapo chinese Gaming tablet. Even if some actually suck in terms of software pretty much every single one of them should run up to GBA with no problems.


Pretty much all androids can run up to ps1/n64 with no problems and many can run PSP and Dreamcast pretty well. The Shield Portable is better than any of the open source handhelds like gcw simply because the specs are way better than them and better developed emulators


----------



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Dragonbox Pyra
> 'nuff said.
> 
> (soon™)


Now we're talking  Hopefully it won't cost an arm and a leg and it won't require you to wait 6 months to get one.


----------



## purupuru (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Open Pandora
> 
> 'nuff said.


 
Not as powerful as the Shield and and a full third more expensive. I like Pandora for emulation that requires a keyboard but It's old and underpowered by today's standards. We'll have to see how it's successor the Pyra performs. Pandora does have a Daphne emulator that's pretty awesome though


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Dragonbox Pyra
> 'nuff said.
> 
> (soon™)



Its specs aren't bad at 1.7 dual core and 2 GB ram but it isn't good enough for it presumably high price.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Pretty much all androids can run up to ps1/n64 with no problems and many can run PSP and Dreamcast pretty well. The Shield Portable is better than any of the open source handhelds like gcw simply because the specs are way better than them and better developed emulators


Ah yes, I was talking about the random chinese gaming tablets. Some have powerful hardware in them but the driver/software sucks so much that they start dropping frames as soon as you run PS1/N64 stuff on it.



RevPokemon said:


> Its specs aren't bad at 1.7 dual core and 2 GB ram but it isn't good enough for it presumably high price.


Just look at the OpenPandora to understand that specs aren't everything when put in the hands of a dedicated community 

The OpenPandora can do wonders as the devs have squeezed every last of drop from it even if it's just 800MHz.


----------



## HtheB (Dec 8, 2014)

purupuru said:


> Not as powerful as the Shield and and a full third more expensive. I like Pandora for emulation that requires a keyboard but It's old and underpowered by today's standards. We'll have to see how it's successor the Pyra performs





RevPokemon said:


> Its specs aren't bad at 1.7 dual core and 2 GB ram but it isn't good enough for it presumably high price.


 
You shouldn't look for specs, you should look for the usefullness

Remember that the Pyra is a total real Notebook. It has USB 3.0 ports with host modes, sata,  micro usb 3.0, 2x SDXC, 1x Micro SD, Simslot with 3G and 4G capibilities, full qwerty keyboard (for like DosGames, and it should even run W95 games within dosbox), HDMI Out
(Should I continue?)


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Its specs aren't bad at 1.7 dual core and 2 GB ram but it isn't good enough for it presumably high price.


 

The Shield Portable has similar specs and IMHO, a better-looking design than the Dragonbox Pyra does. Problem with cheap Chinese tablets is that they're, well, cheap and likely would break in less than a month lol.





raulpica said:


> Ah yes, I was talking about the random chinese gaming tablets. Some have powerful hardware in them but the driver/software sucks so much that they start dropping frames as soon as you run PS1/N64 stuff on it.


 
The JXD S7800 recently released its kernel as open source, those issues you speak of have been resolved by a hacker named Webclaw.  Nevertheless, I prefer a brand I can actually trust, like nVidia, LG, Samsung, etc.


----------



## purupuru (Dec 8, 2014)

What I'd really like to see is the Shield portable get a K1 refresh and wouldn't it be awesome if that ran dolphin at full speed. Wii on a handheld. That would be something.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> The Shield Portable has similar specs and IMHO, a better-looking design than the Dragonbox Pyra does. Problem with cheap Chinese tablets is that they're, well, cheap and likely would break in less than a month lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was reffering to the pyra


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> I was reffering to the pyra


 

Er, either way, the specs are comparable to the Shield portable, but the design of the Pyra looks a little, well, I dunno, I like the sleeker design of the portable TBH. Problem is the Pyra's OS is Linux-based and doesn't sound as user-friendly for non-developers. Many emulators would need to be ported I'd think.

*Edit: Updated with new quote* 



raulpica said:


> That actually confirms that I'm right about them.
> 
> Chinese vendors are completely inept in terms of software and except rare cases (like the S7800) where the community has been able to fix their mess, buying a tablet made from them means risking to have an useless brick in your hands.
> 
> ...




You have my deepest condolences; long delays in shipping, shitty customer support, uncaring and underpaid programmers, hackers have to do the job the real developers are too cheap to do. Sorry, JXD, but you just lost a potential customer.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> The JXD S7800 recently released its kernel as open source, those issues you speak of have been resolved by a hacker named Webclaw. Nevertheless, I prefer a brand I can actually trust, like nVidia, LG, Samsung, etc.


That actually confirms that I'm right about them.

Chinese vendors are completely inept in terms of software and except rare cases (like the S7800) where the community has been able to fix their mess, buying a tablet made from them means risking to have an useless brick in your hands.

I know well since I had a JXD S7200B and they didn't ever release the sources for it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

purupuru said:


> What I'd really like to see is the Shield portable get a K1 refresh and wouldn't it be awesome if that ran dolphin at full speed. Wii on a handheld. That would be something.


Dolphin on K1 still isn't good enough yet for playable speeds altough its a huge step up over tegra 4 and is basically the same as a ps3 in specs


----------



## HtheB (Dec 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Er, either way, the specs are comparable to the Shield portable, but the design of the Pyra looks a little, well, I dunno, I like the sleeker design of the portable TBH. Problem is the Pyra's OS is Linux-based and doesn't sound as user-friendly for non-developers. Many emulators would need to be ported I'd think.
> 
> *Edit: Updated with new quote*
> 
> ...


 

Seriously, wtf are you talking about....???!

The Pyra isn't even finished yet, how can you talk about designs and stuff? :/
And anothing thing: The Community is awesome. Don't judge before you don't even know how things are.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Seriously, wtf are you talking about....???!
> 
> The Pyra isn't even finished yet, how can you talk about designs and stuff? :/
> And anothing thing: The Community is awesome. Don't judge before you don't even know how things are.


 

I wasn't talking about the Pyra in the second half, I was talking to Raulpica about the JXD S7800, which he had and was a pile of crap. Don't think for a second I was bashing the Pyra, I was only commenting on the design, heaven forbid. Next time, read the bottom half of my last post and the part that said "JXD S7800". Oy vey. I don't like the design, I have my opinions and I expect others to respect that fact. Calm down.

What he said, "That actually confirms that I'm right about them. Chinese vendors are completely inept in terms of software and except rare cases (like the S7800) where the community has been able to fix their mess, buying a tablet made from them means risking to have an useless brick in your hands. I know well since I had a JXD S7200B and they didn't ever release the sources for it."

Not liking a design != hating a console Don't misread or misconstrue what I say.  Apparently, having an opinion on an unreleased console is a crime.


----------



## HtheB (Dec 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Not liking a design != hating a console Don't misread or misconstrue what I say.


But the design isn't even ready yet? 
They only showed it once: A *Prototype* which is 8 months ago now


----------



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2014)

It looks like the Pyra will cost around ~500EUR (which is around 620USD).

Nope nope nope nope. I'll pass thanks.

A decent price for it would be around 200-250EUR, but in these days of cheapo Android phones and tablets, I really can't justify 500EUR for such a device.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> But the design isn't even ready yet?
> They only showed it once: A *Prototype* which is 8 months ago now


 

So? Again, it's my opinion, and you can get a device just as capable with the same specs for half the price. F**k that lol. $200 > $500 for similar specs. Sorry. Sorry Pandora team, but that's way too effing much for something I can get for $200 that can run the same emulators just as well. I'd really love to hear compelling reasons why the Pyra would be better


----------



## HtheB (Dec 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> So? Again, it's my opinion, and you can get a device just as capable with the same specs for half the price. F**k that lol. $200 > $500 for similar specs. Sorry.


good luck on that than 

Topic was: The Best Handheld emulator
Answer: Soon the Pyra will, and no: Android phones are just phones, It won't count as handhelds


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> good luck on that than
> 
> Topic was: The Best Handheld emulator
> Answer: Soon the Pyra will, and no: Android phones are just phones, It won't count as handhelds


 

Android devices are just as viable and acceptable to use for handheld emulation. I never said otherwise. The Pyra is decent, but why pay $500 when you can find a better device for half the price? There are no advantages, at all, that the Pyra has over the Shield portable, at all. Unless you have proof that it is.

Shield and Android in general is much more user friendly than Linux will ever be.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> good luck on that than
> 
> Topic was: The Best Handheld emulator
> Answer: Soon the Pyra will, and no: Android phones are just phones, It won't count as handhelds


Depends pyra specs still aren't good enough for the specs considering its only dual core 1.7 when you can get quad core 1.8 for only 180 to 200


----------



## HtheB (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Depends pyra specs still aren't good enough for the specs considering its only dual core 1.7 when you can get quad core 1.8 for only 180 to 200


You do realize that doesn't mean anything right?
The iPhone 6 has a Dualcore 1.4Ghz and still works very great. And it costs even like €700....

It's all about optimizing...


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> You do realize that doesn't mean anything right?
> The iPhone 6 has a Dualcore 1.4Ghz and still works very great. And it costs even like €700....
> 
> It's all about optimizing...



But the IPhone is also very poor in emulation compared to android os


----------



## HtheB (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> But the IPhone is also very poor in emulation compared to android os


What I actually meant is that Dualcore Quadcore doesn't mean ANYTHING.
If it's not optimized and not made to make use of the hardware, it won't be usefull at all.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> What I actually meant is that Dualcore Quadcore doesn't mean ANYTHING.
> If it's not optimized and not made to make use of the hardware, it won't be usefull at all.


Well still quad is generally better than dual for.most gaming and its just that emulation depends a lot on two cores so a quad 1.9 is still better than a dual 1.8. Now if it was dual 2.3 or so than we could talk (Sony xperia z3 is probably going to cost less than pyra and has quad 2.3 and 3 GB ram which is a much better gaming system for the money)


----------



## HtheB (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Well still quad is generally better than dual for.most gaming and its just that emulation depends a lot on two cores so a quad 1.9 is still better than a dual 1.8. Now if it was dual 2.3 or so than we could talk (Sony xperia z3 is probably going to cost less than pyra and has quad 2.3 and 3 GB ram which is a much better gaming system for the money)


 
You still don't get it aren't you?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> You still don't get it aren't you?



I'm just saying Pyra isn't worth the money compared to an android. Sure its not BAD but its not worth over 200$


----------



## HtheB (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> I'm just saying Pyra isn't worth the money compared to an android. Sure its not BAD but its not worth over 200$


Well, maybe not for "gaming only". But for everything else that the Pyra can do, yes, then it is very worth every single penny


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Well, maybe not for "gaming only". But for everything else that the Pyra can do, yes, then it is very worth every single penny



Like what? For the price its better to get even a windows tablet which has windows is and run other programs and game on it with access to pretty much all pre 2010 games and emulators


----------



## HtheB (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Like what? For the price its better to get even a windows tablet which has windows is and run other programs and game on it with access to pretty much all pre 2010 games and emulators


 
1) Portability (PC in your pocket)
2) Real buttons
3) D-pad and dual analog

Edit: I wish that OQO was still here....


----------



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Well still quad is generally better than dual for.most gaming and its just that emulation depends a lot on two cores so a quad 1.9 is still better than a dual 1.8. Now if it was dual 2.3 or so than we could talk (Sony xperia z3 is probably going to cost less than pyra and has quad 2.3 and 3 GB ram which is a much better gaming system for the money)


Quad-Core isn't much of a benefit if the apps aren't coded to take advantage of it. Many apps barely use dual-core.



HtheB said:


> 1) Portability (PC in your pocket)
> 2) Real buttons
> 3) D-pad and dual analog
> 
> Edit: I wish that OQO was still here....


PC in your pocket might sound cool, until you try to get some real work done on it and understand that it's a console and not a PC. Yes, it might be running a "full OS" but after 10 minutes typing on that keyboard you'll want to throw your Pyra in the wall. And well, using a resistive touchscreen to use an OS properly... I've been there and it *doesn't work*.

To emulate DOS games though? Heck yeah, best console out there for that.

2 and 3 are available on pretty much every controller for Android out there - heck, most chinese gaming tablets have got them too.

EDIT:
This is my portable DOS emulation machine:






You can get real work done on it in a pinch and it runs up to 486 stuff pretty well. Price? Free since they're slow as crap for everything else


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

Tablet + http://m.gamestop.com/Catalog/Product/104426 is probably great for Dos emulation.

Also quad core is better for somethings like Dreamcast emulation


----------



## Deferet (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, very good info here.  the GCW Zero looks like what I'm looking for.  I should have specified that I wanted something with actual buttons, I have an android phone and tablet and I just don't like the touch screen buttons.


----------



## rdurbin (Dec 12, 2014)

Deferet said:


> Thanks for all the replies, very good info here. the GCW Zero looks like what I'm looking for. I should have specified that I wanted something with actual buttons, I have an android phone and tablet and I just don't like the touch screen buttons.


 

Nvidia shield portable has actual buttons as well but I am not sure if its better or worse than GCW Zero as I do not have one.  I do have the shield though.  Nvidia shield portable is basically an xbox 360 controller attached to a 5 inch screen.  Looks like GCW Zero is $149 and nvidia shield is $200 but it appears that the specs on shield is way better.  The GCW zero does seem to be a bit smaller so will fit in pocket easier and the 4:3 ratio screen is better for emulation


----------



## DominoBright (Jan 4, 2015)

What I'm wondering is how well the emus perform. After the PSP, I'm not simply gonna go with power assuming the emus are, or will be, top notch.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

Palom said:


> What I'm wondering is how well the emus perform. After the PSP, I'm not simply gonna go with power assuming the emus are, or will be, top notch.


Emus on what?


----------



## DominoBright (Jan 4, 2015)

Nvidia Shield and GCW Zero.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

Palom said:


> Nvidia Shield and GCW Zero.


Shield works awesome for emulators as it can do more including anything up to the PSP and Dreamcast (via ppsspp and Reicast) while gcw zeri can do up to n64 I believe.

In specs Shield is drastically better as it is 
1.9 quad with more ram
Also shield can play shield only games like portal and half life.

The os is different as gcw runs Linux while shield runs android 

Personally with all that said for gaming the shield is probably the best option as its only 50 dollars more and offers more than the gcw or the overpriced Pandora systems


----------



## DominoBright (Jan 4, 2015)

Of course the Shield has more to play and is stronger, that's a given. But what about the systems that both can run? For example, if the SNES emulator for the Zero has compatibility with more games AND plays them better, the Shield's raw power means nothing to me. But hey, I don't know which has the better performing emus, and that's what I'm wanting to know.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

Palom said:


> Of course the Shield has more to play and is stronger, that's a given. But what about the systems that both can run? For example, if the SNES emulator for the Zero has compatibility with more games AND plays them better, the Shield's raw power means nothing to me. But hey, I don't know which has the better performing emus, and that's what I'm wanting to know.


The shield has better compatibility with games just  because there is more emus for SNES and they run near flawlessly plus it can do n64,psx better and can emu PSP and dreamcast


----------



## DominoBright (Jan 4, 2015)

More emus? So it takes more SNES emus to get many games to run? That sounds, well, BAD. And what of the other retro consoles like Genesis and Neo Geo?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

Palom said:


> More emus? So it takes more SNES emus to get many games to run? That sounds, well, BAD. And what of the other retro consoles like Genesis and Neo Geo?


Actually SNES works flawlessly on shield but I stated multiple emus can be good if you don't like a certain one. The main emus are snes9x or retroarch only difference is retroarch can emulate more systems like neo Geo and gen. Emulstion is spotless all the way up to dreamcast as that is where some games have problems but it can emulate Dreamcast games like sonic adventure or shemnue very well.


----------

